# How To Calibrate the Western Caliber Digital



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

I just got a humidor and it came with a Western Caliber Digital Hygrometer, it has no instructions. Can someone please tell me how to calibrate this.. I know to stick in the bag with salt but cant figure out the buttons on the gauge to adjust the hygrometer..

Thanks


Dan


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Dan the instructions state not to perform the salt test on that hygrometer. They are usually pretty accurate and if you really do not trust it you can send it in to them and they will test and replace if necessary. It cannot be calibrated so they will just replace it if defective.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Jumes said:


> Dan the instructions state not to perform the salt test on that hygrometer. They are usually pretty accurate and if you really do not trust it you can send it in to them and they will test and replace if necessary. It cannot be calibrated so they will just replace it if defective.


Thanks Jumes, Ill have to trust it for now and see how they taste thanks

Dan


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have eight or nine of the Western Caliber III hygrometer, and think they are the best of the mass produced ones. I have never found any of mine to be off by more than 2%. You can check them against any Boveda Pak.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

you can't.

Not a fan.


----------

